# New Jackson Cuda LT



## fleaflicker (Jul 24, 2014)

I really enjoyed fishing from my kayak when the surf was not cooperating. My Old Town worked for the task, but this one is much more comfortable and roomier! Plus I can stand, throw a cast net or fish.


----------



## Kenmefish (Apr 21, 2000)

Sweet


----------

